# cfm calculation



## HVAC5841 (Apr 20, 2011)

need to purchase and install evaporative coolers for 6000 sq ft hall and adjoining 2000 sq ft lounge; Presently, there are three 12000 cfm units and one 9000 cfm unit in the hall, and one 12000 cfm unit and three 5500 cfm units in the lounge. Are these adequate? They are very old units and need to replace.


----------



## HVAC5841 (Apr 20, 2011)

*veteran*




HVAC5841 said:


> need to purchase and install evaporative coolers for 6000 sq ft hall and adjoining 2000 sq ft lounge; Presently, there are three 12000 cfm units and one 9000 cfm unit in the hall, and one 12000 cfm unit and three 5500 cfm units in the lounge. Are these adequate? They are very old units and need to replace.


 Four of he large units have a duct size of about 36"x28", smaller units are 22x18, Large units are side draft, smaller units have three that are down draft and the others are side draft.


----------



## HVAC5841 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Mr. Blue*



HVAC5841 said:


> Four of he large units have a duct size of about 36"x28", smaller units are 22x18, Large units are side draft, smaller units have three that are down draft and the others are side draft.Four of the large units have a duct opening of 36#x28#, The smaller units have openings of about 22'x24" .


----------



## HVAC5841 (Apr 20, 2011)

Need installation asap


----------



## Bobelectric (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll send my estimater over to review the drawings to give a competetive bid.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Are you an HVAC contractor, or a general contractor.


----------



## art (Apr 22, 2011)

When you say evaporative cooler are you refering to an evaporative water cooler using well water for cooling?


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

To calculate room air changes, measure the supply airflow into a room, multiply the CFM times 60 minutes per hour. Then divide by the volume of the room in cubic feet: In plain English, we're changing CFM into Cubic Feet per Hour (CFH).


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

with 410 dont convert in any application unless it is a piston coil.


----------



## CraigFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

airtrackinc said:


> To calculate room air changes, measure the supply airflow into a room, multiply the CFM times 60 minutes per hour. Then divide by the volume of the room in cubic feet: In plain English, we're changing CFM into Cubic Feet per Hour (CFH).


Yes this is what you do


----------

